# Another designer breed?



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Had a friend on FB from high school post if anyone knew where she could start looking for a pomeranian/siberian husky mix and could someone direct her to a legit breeder. I honestly and kindly told her that she wouldn't find a legit breeder of any mixed breed in my opinion and she said she'd found a website all about this "breed" of dog. I think I just found it.

Pomeranian Husky Mix - Everything You Need To Know!

I hope I talked her out of it! So many people just buy into this designer dog thing. Why in the world would you want a toy mixed with a medium/larger dog?! I don' get it.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Ugh! Things like this make me want to pull my hair out!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Cute pup but sad to see.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Check out their Home page... 

They've got a Rotti/GSD mix, a Dachshund Chihuahua mix, a Beagle Dachshund mix, and a Lab Beagle mix. :ahhhhh: 

Sounds like they're just throwing all their dogs together to see what happens. And maybe borrowing the neighbour's dog too. :afraid: lol


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

I hate "designer breeds" too. It's not the dog I hate, but the irresponsible people bringing more dogs into this world that are mutts. Nothing against mutts because the one I had was the best dog I've ever had the pleasure to have, but they don't need to be bred on purpose. There are so many at shelters and rescues. The worst "designer dog" is the "cockapoo" or cocker spaniel x poodle. They are so common, but people seem to seek out breeders for these dogs believing them to be superior to poodles for "hypoallergenic" qualities. Why would a cocker spaniel make a poodle more "hypoallergenic" or shed less?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 3, 2012)

We used to call them "summer dogs" - some of this and some of that... aka mutts.

PS, I have owned and loved a mutt or two.


----------

